# New TToy



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

what do you think?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

Needs smoked corners in the headlights and smoked side markers and spacers up front
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: New TToy (BluHeaven)*

im in the pross. of smoking the other stuff and there is 10mm in the front looks weird in the pix but they r jus shy of being flush


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

took it down the rest of the way thats all they will go


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

The Ultraleggeras look great


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: New TToy (l88m22vette)*

thinking of painting them gold ??? ideas


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

i hope that's not a quattro, you shouldn't run staggered wheel sizes unless it's just widths. you'll toast the haldex


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

I think a matte gold or bronze would look kick-ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a local guy !


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: New TToy (thenamescolby)*

staggerd wheels will not affect the hadex as long as the rotational mass is the same within 2% and who said anything about the wheels being staggerd they are not


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

my bad. they looked different diameters.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I tried saying this earlier but for some reason it wouldn't let me post.
The tiny rear rotors make the wheels look larger in the back. Optical illusion lol


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

Matte Gold or Bronze







Right now its _ too_ black. it loses some effect


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (retloctt)*

wadda ya think???


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (L8-APEX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (thenamescolby)*

x2


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Nice car. Do a bronze or matte finish. Gold won't look as good. Get some spacers too. I have the same wheels and know how conservative those offsets are! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

did u not see the pix they are a matte bronze finish and spaced 25mm and 15mm


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (L8-APEX)*

My bad I was posting from my phone. Just saw them now. Looks good. I have 25mm in the rear on mine and 20mm up front. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

no worries wish i would have bought 30mm and 20mm


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (L8-APEX)*

haha. I know what you mean. I bought 20mm for the rear and said I need 25mm. Then bought 25mm and said I need 30mm


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (thenamescolby)*

looks great with that color


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re:*

Very nice, looks better than the black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VEEDUBJETTA)*

Much improved...now space them more!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Murderface)*

it's better black for me!!


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Re: (andrewosky)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRFlashy6 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Draxus)*

trade?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

Just say NOOOOOOO


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: New TToy (l88m22vette)*

its funny im lookin for a vr cabby for the wifey but i couldnt let the tt go for one


----------



## VRFlashy6 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

damm lol hey it was a shot! lemme know if you change your mind bro [=


----------



## abc20abc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

Trade for 2004 rx8, 6sp, 42k?


----------



## abc20abc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: New TToy (L8-APEX)*

I have a question for you... i just im'ed u. let me know


----------

